# Oculus Rift S Kantenflimmern



## Keendary (9. Juni 2020)

Huhu zusammen, ich hab mir vor etwa 3 Wochen die Oculus Rift S gekauft.

Ich habe sie installiert und damit Elite Dangerous gespielt, ich hatte in der ersten Woche viele Probleme weil ich nicht genug Strom an den USB Anschlüssen hatte und mir zuerst einen USB 3 Hub und ein USB-A auf USB-C Adapter für Virtual USB über GPU holen musste, dabei musste ich zwar ziemlich viel ein und ausstecken, hatte aber kein Kantenflimmern.

Nachdem ich die erste Woche jeden Tag mindesten 8h ED gezockt hab, fing plötzlich das Kantenflimmern (Jaggies) an, die Orbitalinien und Ränder an Raumstationen und Schiffen waren dabei das schlimmste.

Ich habe alles mögliche Versucht, alle möglichen Grafikeinstellungen, Supersampling über Oculus Tray Tool oder Ingame, ED neuinstalliert, Oculus App neuinstalliert, Windows neu aufgesetzt, weil in dem Zeitraum ein Grafiktreiber Update kam hab ich auch den alten und den neuen Grafiktreiber versucht, viele Stunden im Internet recherchiert, alles ohne Erfolg.

Zuerst dachte ich nur bei Elite Dangerous hab ich das Problem, doch auch bei Bigscreen Beta das gleiche Problem bei meinem virtuellen Desktop, sonst aber innerhalb der App nicht. 

Wenn ich Half Life Alxy über SteamVR spiele, hab ich zwar auch Kanenflimmern, aber niemals so schlimm.

Ich weiss nicht mehr weiter, ich wäre um jede Hilfe Froh.

Mein System:

Maximus Xi Hero
i9 9900k @ 5ghz mit Monoblock auf CPU und Spannungswandler
Asus Strix 2080Ti Wassergekühlt @ 2150mhz
Samsung 970 Pro 1TB
Corsair Mp500 500GB
Corsair RM1000W
Custom Wakü
Als Monitor 4k Samsung Hdr+ TV 65"


----------



## Zubunapy (12. Juni 2020)

Aktuell scheinen Treiber bei nVidia für Probleme zu sorgen. Teste mal einen älteren Treiber aus.


----------

